# pulled venison



## sipp

Hi Guys
has anyone cooked a deer roast low and slow like a butt?
i  have searched and it seems like most like to keep it to 140 internal or so but i want that pulled pork texture.
should i drape it in bacon? rub?
i think the finishing souce that is popular here would go great with deer.
any thoughts?


----------



## daveomak

sipp, morning and welcome to the forum.....  Venison... I'm not sure it has enough fat in the meat to pull... It might turn out very dry, like sawdust if you take it to pull temp......   There is a tool, larding needle, you could pull threads of fat through the meat to add fat but I don't think it would be the same....  Intramuscular fat is what I think is necessary for moist pulled pork or brisket.....  

I could be totally wrong.... Just thinking about the differences in the meat cuts and what makes them different....    Dave


----------



## grabber

Have to agree with Dave.  Too lean for slow cook, as in pulled pork.


----------



## smokinhusker

Sounds like good advice. I think it would be too lean.


----------



## brdprey

if you were going to try this, maybe make smaller cuts and wrap in thick bacon. the lean appeal from wild game then joins the ranks of the rest of american beef and such in fat content.


----------



## sipp

thanks guys


----------



## thoseguys26

How about (don't stone me) boiling it? I have boiled butt and ribs before and then finished on the grill or pulled it after and it came out great. Or crock pot it with bacon grease..?


----------



## daveomak

thoseguys26 said:


> How about (don't stone me) boiling it? I have boiled butt and ribs before and then finished on the grill or pulled it after and it came out great. Or crock pot it with bacon grease..?










   Thoseguys, evening... Did I miss something..... Is this the "*Boiling Meats Forum*" .....   LOL


----------



## deersmoker58

I think if you cook it low and slow your will end up with peice of leather.  I used to make venison bbq alot in the slow cooker.  most of the time would use a piece of the ham, cut up into pieces.  put in the slow cooker.  pour a bottle of bbq sauce over it and let it cook all night till it was falling apart.  I would make it like that for my office's Christmas feast.  People would stand around eating the Q and talk about 'how could you shoot a deer?...but it sure eats well!'


----------



## thoseguys26

CapN Dave For your sake, I hope you realize what forum you're on after almost 3k posts! :)

Boil & Smoke .com , right ?   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Before I had my MES 40, I boiled bbacks a few times and then grilled them. They turned out great really but I won't do that again after 'really' learning how to smoke many years ago.

I have a locally famous recipe that involves boiling a pork butt for 5 hours. some things just work in certain situations.


----------



## daveomak

Thoseguiys, Sorry, no disrespect intended.....  Usually, most folks will "rib" (pun intended) recipes that call for boiling meat.... like some chefs recommend on the tube....  A little levity was not intended as an insult....  My apologies for my crappy joke...  

_*  [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]How about (don't stone me) boiling it?  [/color]*_[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]That just struck me as plumb funny.....  Dave[/color]


----------



## thoseguys26

I knew I hung myself out to dry on that one and I was hoping to hear someone pick on me for it or I would've been disappointed! I was just poking fun back at yah!  

Has anyone boiled venny? Just curious because I would rather eat it raw (which I have) unless someone could prove otherwise.

DaveO I promise I have a boiled pork recipe that you would love. :)   I've got to make it to a SMF gathering one of these days.


----------



## daveomak

What the hey.....  I used to simmer beef and pork ribs before throwing them on the bar-B..... simmer in beer with carrots, celery, onions, garlic and then let cool to absorb all the flavor, then sear on high heat.....  Then the stock was reduced and cabbage would be thrown in for a great soup....  wouldn't think of wasting the beer.... 

To the uninitiated, they were good.... I think we have found a better flavored cooking method now.... Just my opinion....  LOL....   Dave

I used to take a slice of raw elk after the kill.....  it was very good.....


----------



## sipp

Thanks for the comments guys.
I know you can get the shredded consistancy with pressure canning in jars.
I guess i could can it and put some liquid smoke in it.
just kidding don't ban me...  im surprized "liquid smoke" didnt set off some kind of profanity filter.
but thanks again for the comments.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Grandma used to simmer Venison in Tomato Sauce to make an awesome Ragu. Served over Pasta or layered in Lasagna. Though admittedly that was the Legs, Soulder/Neck. The Loins were always Roasted to Med/Rare. The Loins are too Lean and lack the Connective tissue to make good moist shreaded meat...JJ

BTW: Just my 2 cents...But Boiling Pork in seasoned water to make Carnitas for Tacos or as a Pork filling for Tamales is pretty much the only way to go. Now I got a taste for Mex food...


----------



## sipp

Now I got a taste for Lasagna


----------



## confederateknowhow

I know this is a little old, but thought I'd trow my thoughts out there in case someone comes looking.

I corn my venison roasts. They pull apart perfectly for pulled venison bbq. Before you smoke em, get a good pellicle formed. You might also want to soak it in fresh water to reduce the salt content in the meat before putting it into the smoke. It can get a bit salty. I found the cure here. $30 plus shipping to do 50# of meat.

Now I gotta hankerin' for a venison ruben!


----------



## biteme7951

We have done venison several times  along with hog qtrs  in a smoker and had great results getting the pulled effect on the venison.  We put the qtrs on a spit and the pork loins in pans and venison in another pan. All we did was season them up and pour a couple of beers in the pan. I guess you could use broth, apple juice, or any liquid. then we smoked for a couple of hours with the pans open, then sealed with foil and  let them go till they fell apart.  Liquid is the key to get them steamed enough so they fall apart. Oh yeah, we also piled whole button mushrooms in the pan with the venison and they were awesome!

Barry.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

ConfederateKnowHow said:


> I found the cure here. $30 plus shipping to do 50# of meat.



:icon_eek:

Greedy! Greedy! Greedy!

That's a SausageMaker cure mix!
They're charging over twice what SausageMaker charges!!!

http://www.sausagemaker.com/11150cornedbeefcure5lbs.aspx

Still, that's a lot to pay for what's mostly salt when it's so easy to make your own cure mix.


~Martin


----------



## confederateknowhow

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Greedy! Greedy! Greedy!
> That's a SausageMaker cure mix!
> They're charging over twice what SausageMaker charges!!!
> http://www.sausagemaker.com/11150cornedbeefcure5lbs.aspx
> Still, that's a lot to pay for what's mostly salt when it's so easy to make your own cure mix.
> ~Martin


I know that now! That was several years ago when I bought that, and didn't know better! Now I do!


----------



## grabber

I like cutting out the middle man, so I just bought the book.  You have a basis for recipes, than just fine tune them to your needs and tastes.


----------



## sirhuntsalot

Yes it can be done.

The way I do it is to debone a deer ham and smoke it then I will slice it thin on my meat slicer. I then put it in a crock pot and pour my sauce on it and stir it around and it will fall apart. It works great. Here is a link to some I did. There is a picture of it pull on the bun in the third post.

http://www.kentuckyhunting.net/forums/showthread.php?111514-Green-Egg-and-(deer)-ham&highlight=


----------

